
Ask HN: How Much Effort to Invest in Scratching an Itch? - cauterized
When there&#x27;s a project you want to build that you expect would have a very limited (and likely non-paying) audience outside yourself, how much of your free time are you willing to invest in it? A week&#x27;s worth of nights and weekends? A month? A year? At what point is it not worth it?
======
jeffmould
It really comes down to how much extra time would it save me in the end, or
what is the opportunity cost of building the project. If I spend 40 hours
building something that will save me 10 hours a month in time it is well worth
it to me. However, if I spend 40 hours to build something and it is only going
to save me a few minutes each month, that worth really has lost its value to
me.

On the flip side, never underestimate that others don't have the same itch.
Set up a quick landing page, run a $20 Google ad, and see if others are
looking for something similar. It may have more value than you think.

